

Singapore-based Newkia wants to bring Nokia back - wiradikusuma
http://asia.cnet.com/singapore-based-newkia-wants-to-bring-nokia-back-62222296.htm

======
iamshs
This is pure desperation and raking nationalistic fire by the CEO of newkia.
The name sounds like a generic Chinese knockoff of Nokia, and they started the
company in hopes of Nokia guys jumping ship to them. In reality, it looks like
they will package cheap Chinese vendor phones with their own skin, that's it.
Also, good luck with MS lawyers to able to legitimize the name Newkia.

------
bhauer
Meh. For me, the appeal of a Nokia phone is Windows Phone.

Take that away, and make a Nokia-like phone with Android? That would be fairly
meaningless to me. There are already scores of Android phones with slick
hardware. I prefer the industrial design of several compared to my Nokia
phone. But they all run Android, and I've become bored with Android.

I'm not sure why Android fans are so evangelistic that they want to convert
the scarce few stalwarts of alternatives.

~~~
eksith

      I'm not sure why Android fans are so evangelistic that they want to convert the scarce few stalwarts of alternatives.
    

I can build an app for Android and have it live with the least amount of
hassle, pain and blind rage that is no where near the comparison to what
accompanies launching on the Windows Phone or on the iPhone.

I'd order the ease of _deployment_ for new apps by platform as so :

    
    
      * BlackBerry
      * Android
      * Windows Phone
      * The third circle of hell
      * Jimmy's app store
      * iPhone

~~~
Metrop0218
"least amount of hassle, pain and blind rage" \- I find that comical. My short
experience doing android development has been nothing short of a headache
which I eventually rage quit, but more power to you if you find it easy.

~~~
eksith
My condolences :)

Don't think of this as a ridiculous idea, but have you tried your hand at BB
apps? The sheer volume of rubbish apps on BB AppWorld can be at least partly
be attributed to the ease of entry. If anything I'd encourage anyone to please
create some quality work over there. You may find a fanbase.

------
jsight
If they had done this a year ago, with Nokia quality cameras and design, it
could have been successful. Right now, I have a lot of doubts. The name will
obviously have to change, and I have a lot of doubts in their ability to
create quality hardware with meaningful differentiation from what is already
out there.

Without a lot of funding, this will just end up being a rebadged version of
something already available in China, IMO.

~~~
pmelendez
"If they had done this a year ago"

I guess we would never know but I disagree with you. Part of Nokia's charm had
been always the ability to differentiate from the rest. And that would be
really hard to do in an Android environment where the war is about high-end
hardware at a cheap price.

Right now, Lumia 920 was supposedly in the same league than the Galaxy S4 and
the iPhone 5 (performance wise speaking). But the S4 have a quadcore CPU and
2Gb of RAM while the Lumia "survives" with a dual core and 1Gb of RAM, roughly
the half of hardware.

WP8 is fast enough to mask that hardware difference but without that
advantage, I can't see how they would be competitive enough either with the
price or with the spects

~~~
jsight
The Moto X (and it's Verizon brethren) are selling pretty well so far, and
they are US only at the moment. They also have dual-core CPUs and relatively
modest specs by modern standards. No OS magic is required to make this run
acceptably, Android does just fine on its own (as it does on my 2 year old
Tegra 2 tablet running 4.3).

There is a meme floating around that only Samsung makes money on Android, and
that only high-end devices are profitable. Neither aspect of this has much
evidence behind it.

------
guizzy
Nokia wasn't an idea. It was a group of people, it was factories, carrier
relationships and a whole lot of patents.

It can't just be remade.

------
Fuxy
Name will have to change. Will have to see about the hardware though. If they
can pull off somethind like the Lumia but with Android I'll buy it.

------
jister
This is like Diaspora* with all the publicity a while ago. A nice attempt,
maybe, to bring back "Nokia" but without a clear direction of where they are
heading. A "Nokia" phone with android is going against Samsung not with
Microsoft WP phones.

------
Zigurd
The real new Nokia is called Jolla. They are just down the road from the old
one, and they have been at it for a couple years now, and will soon ship their
first products.

Jolla makes hardware and software. The software is called Sailfish and is
based(?) on Mer, which claims to be a fork of Meego.

The old Nokia owns part of Jolla.

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
True this. Jolla is amazing, and very short of it's initial release. Yes,
Sailfish is basically the successor of Meego :)

------
calinet6
Sounds great, but that name is a lawsuit waiting to happen. It'll never fly.

~~~
Metrop0218
Yup. Microsoft would sue in about a week.

~~~
devx
Microsoft? Microsoft doesn't own the Nokia brand. If anything it will be Nokia
suing them.

~~~
cs648
Microsoft just bought Nokia...

~~~
icebraining
No, they bought their mobile & services businesses unit, and licensed some
patents. Nokia still exists.

From Microsoft's press release: _" Nokia will continue to own and manage the
Nokia brand."_

[http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2013/sep13/09-02An...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/press/2013/sep13/09-02AnnouncementPR.aspx)

------
speeder
Beside the terrible name, if they pull this off, I would be very happy.

If they propose crowdfunding this for example, I would happily throw on it
lots of money =D

